

Android Games development - mattwritescode

I am a python developer by trade. For some time now I have wanted to produce a hobby android game. I would be interested in which tutorials you have used to get into android games programming.<p>I am only after 2d games development for the time being. A good tutorial would be something which could result in a a full game being developed.
======
owksley
It's a good idea to pick a game framework first, which will shorten the
tutorial considerably, since the basic Android specific stuff would likely
require several tutorial of its own.

I started a few months back and chose LibGDX for my first game. Although I
believe LibGDX was originally developed for Android, it also runs on the
Desktop and can also be ported to iOS, which is a bonus. It is designed mostly
for 2D games. It's easy to use, there's a good wiki and it's actively
maintained.

Here's a tutorial for getting going on a simple game with LibGDX.
[https://github.com/libgdx/libgdx/wiki/A-simple-
game](https://github.com/libgdx/libgdx/wiki/A-simple-game)

And here's a set of tutorials and videos for getting a LibGDX project all set
up in the IDE of your choice:
[http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/documentation.html](http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/documentation.html)

~~~
anywherenotes
I would second this path. I tried doing some stuff using google SDK, and did 3
games like that. then a game in Corona, and now doing one in unity3d.

The clear benefit of doing something using plain native development is you get
a binary much smaller in size. However with a game engine you will spend more
time on game and less on low level issues.

------
jason_slack
Cocos2d-x is a good game engine. Targets all mobile platforms, plus desktops
and Ouya, Steam, etc. ([http://cocos2d-x.org](http://cocos2d-x.org))

